# Yet another grinder discuussion!



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi All,

Cam anyone suggest a fairly cheap grinder for use with the courser side of life?

At the moment I just have the one at home (Innova connical burr, same as the MC2) but obviously with the "screw" "word drive" grind adjust takes a small lifetime. So then I tend to use either the espresso machine or the Press/moka pot and sometimes I want both! Yeah I'm greedy!!!!!

Cheers

Lee


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm surprised you're not tempted to bring one of the mazzers home from work


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Lee, with your connections can you not call in a favour or two?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Lee

Try the Mahlkonig Vario for size.

Pros

Grinds very well for filter and then easily changeable for espresso grind

Cons

The price - over £300

My "IN-BUDGET" suggestion would be the Hario Ceramic Slim (hand grinder)

For less than £29 you get a fantastic grinder, capable of both filter and espresso, with an easy adjustment indicator

I translated the user manual too (here)


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

RisingPower said:


> I'm surprised you're not tempted to bring one of the mazzers home from work


I think they might notice!


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

sandykt said:


> Lee, with your connections can you not call in a favour or two?


Ha ha maybe, mostly commercial stuff though.

Cheers Glenn, a little hand grindr might be an idea.....


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

"Try the Mahlkonig Vario for size.

Pros

Grinds very well for filter and then easily changeable for espresso grind

Cons

The price - over £300"

The Vario has three digital timer settings making it easy to switch between grinds. However, you will need to manually adjust the macro and micro settings if you switch settings.


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Vario would be amazing. I listened to the reveiw on the coffee geek pod -cast. I like the fact that you can switch between fine/courde grind really easily. TOo much for my budge though......


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Lee, what is your budget?


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm watching this discussion too because like Lee, I'd like a grinder for filter, drip and press pot without spending a lot for it. It really seems as though there ought to be suitable options available, but I'm just not finding them. Over on another forum I've seen good things said about the Baratza Maestro for this purpose, but that model does not seem to be available on these shores.

Yes, my Zassenhaus will do it, but my wife is looking for push-button (as opposed to prod-husband) convenience.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm sure the Baratza Maestro is re-branded here and called the Mahlkonig Vario.


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

The Baratza Vario in the USA is indeed the Mahlkonig Vario here, but the Baratza Maestro is a different model.

And just in the short time since I posted my note about the Maestro, I've come across this review, which mentions that there are in fact a couple of UK sources for it now: http://theotherblackstuff.ie/machines/baratza-grinders/

Related: http://marco.ie/uberproject/?p=441 (apparently these grinders have been available here only since the first of July)


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I would say the Vario (in looks) is very similar to the Virtuoso. With the Vario, its has either a portafilter holder enabling you to rest the portafilter whilst grinding or a dispenser bin for coffee grinds.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

I use a Dualit for non espresso grind (it doesn`t go fine enough even when tweaked for espresso), dead easy to adjust and not a lot of dosh on fleabay. Pretty much the same as the Baratza Maestro, comes from the same manufacturor I reckon.

Don


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Baratza is Mahlkonig

Check HasBean for Baratza products

*Baratza Maestro*


----------

